# so excited!



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

My prego pitbull only 8 more days til she has her pups! So excited!


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

WoW you must be really excited, Good Luck! post pics


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

I am! And thanks and i will soon as there born


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow!!! Look at that belly full of Mutts!!! Another Back Yard Breeder helping to over populate our breed!!! :flush:


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Still been letting her exercise right? 
Plenty of fresh clean water. A comfy dim lit quiet area, away from everyday "traffic"
A vet ready to accept your mama and pups should anything complicate.
And a fully charged camera!!!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Elvisfink said:


> Wow!!! Look at that belly full of Mutts!!! Another Back Yard Breeder helping to over populate our breed!!! :flush:


<---(chuckles)


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Elvis.....be nice LOL! She's only a kid and her mom is the one who bred her. This girl has already taken a whooping and she's actually stuck around. Believe me, I'm not happy with the irresponsible breeding either but what's done is done and mom is supposed to be spaying her after her little mutts are born  let's hope that its true though! 

OP, I hope those babies find good RESPONSIBLE homes that will also spay and neuter all the offspring. I know your excited but to us its sad to see more being born for no good reason other than breeding because you can.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Elvis.....be nice LOL! She's only a kid and her mom is the one who bred her. This girl has already taken a whooping and she's actually stuck around. Believe me, I'm not happy with the irresponsible breeding either but what's done is done and mom is supposed to be spaying her after her little mutts are born  let's hope that its true though!
> 
> OP, I hope those babies find good RESPONSIBLE homes that will also spay and neuter all the offspring. I know your excited but to us its sad to see more being born for no good reason other than breeding because you can.


:goodpost:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Elvis.....be nice LOL! She's only a kid and her mom is the one who bred her. This girl has already taken a whooping and she's actually stuck around. Believe me, I'm not happy with the irresponsible breeding either but what's done is done and mom is supposed to be spaying her after her little mutts are born  let's hope that its true though!
> 
> OP, I hope those babies find good RESPONSIBLE homes that will also spay and neuter all the offspring. I know your excited but to us its sad to see more being born for no good reason other than breeding because you can.


I tried to give you rep, I have to spread the love. You are a very fair person. That's a big deal around these parts.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> I tried to give you rep, I have to spread the love. You are a very fair person. That's a big deal around these parts.


Thanks Shanna! Isn't it funny how you get the "vibe" or the feel for a person through posts LOL! I try to be fair.....I can get down right nasty at times to but all in all I usually get along with everyone


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Actually she bred the dog with her mom "teaching" her because her mom has knowledge with breeding dogs.....lmao
Whatever,what's done is done.Let's just hope she does the responsible thing with the mom and pups after the bitch gives birth


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

There not "mutts" there pure bred with papers. And elvisfink lets be real now get over yourself who sends a private message and cusses somebody out and puts F-off and calls me a dumbass? Hmmm these people have no ideal. And yea this is my responsability and im doin a pretty darn good job off it.


----------



## Pitbull-lover :) (Jan 10, 2012)

I think this girl has a point ^^^


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

Well papers or no papers unless you had a pure intent when you bred you bitch besides puppies and more papers and profit then you are a byb pure and simple. I breed working dogs that go to working homes. What are you doing with your pups.I'm a small time breeder and I recently invested 20,000 dollars into my kennels and setup and things for my dogs. There are plenty of papers dogs in shelters too. I just hope you have you bitch fixed when this is over I hope I haven't been rude or mean I jus type what comes and how I feel. But I agree with elvisfink


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

My dog is like family and i bet yalls pitbull is like family to, but when it comes to dissn my pitbull and callin her unborn pups "mutts" thats when im gonna put my foot down, dont judge a book by its cover live and learn, yes its alot of responsablity and im taken care of everything and doing what im surpost to do to make sure her and her pups stay safe and healthy, Yes i admit im young but im learning so its no need be so down on people on this site, yea you might be disagree with some of the things on here but its better to be the better person and help evan though you disagree with there actions.


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

i was not dissing you or anything just staing my own opinon wich im entilted t, i dident say they were mutts were both parents registered?


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Yea, and sorry i didnt mean that toward to you i was just saying in general


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I am glad you are stepping up and trying to do your best,
but it is hard for me to take you serious when every other word is misspelled.
I just hope you have learned through research that breeding a APBT with no titles or reason other then seeing the birth or having pups around is wrong.

You live and you learn,
I just hope you have learned from this event.
Future reference, don't always take momma's advice.
Not being rude at all, just saying.
You have your own mind, put it to use next time a "fun idea" pops up that affects more than yourself and your mother.
Many complications can occur during a pregnancy and i'm glad your seems like it has been easy on your female, however what if it didn't what if something bad did happen?
Then you would have it laying on you that you did it "just because" with no logical reasonings. 

I love my male like family as well,
& he is papered,not to mention very good looking.
Wanna know what I did though;
fixed him because I am not a breeder nor do I have the means to properly take on a litter of pups if they did not find good homes.
Im my opinion, unless you can honestly say you could take on that whole litter financially until a for sure suitable home was found then you have no place breeding.

I do wish the best for your dog and her pups;
I look forward to seeing pictures.
Please stay true to your words and get the momma & pups fixed.


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks and i will, sorry for all the spelling im on from my phn and and im just writing back to yall and i dont go back and fix my mistakes cause its so complicated from a touch screen haha


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

I was on my I pad for most of my post, and dident have to much trouble. I'm a cowboy who just barely gets buy with this technology stuff, and you mean to tell me a young girl cant?? Well im truely at a loss for words now lol jus messin around..


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Haha funny, to be honest its because i dont feel like going back and fixin my mistakes lol im in a rush writing back on here cause im textin so when usually make a mistake i dont worry going back to fix it..least its readable half of the times (;


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

"readable"
Jeez girl, what am I gonna do with ya?
lol...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Just curious, many times you have been asked for the name of the dam and sire of your pup, you keep saying they are papered but yet refused to prove it. Until you will do, your dogs are mutts. Its ok, nothing to take offense about, plenty of us have mutts. If you do have papers, prove everyone wrong, and it would not even be an issue anymore, seriously.

Most touch screen phones offer spell check, as mine does. some mistakes are unavoidable and I make them all the time. Its the repetitive ones that make it hard to understand what you are writing. and making up words like "readable half the times" instead of "legible half of the time". Why are you in a rush, relax and think about how ignorant you are coming across. Lauren would have a field day in here...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

^^^^ good post!


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

For the 100th time my pups are not "mutts" mutts are mixed breeds dogs is my pups mixed? NO so there for there not mutts in my point of view. And i have spell check on my phone i just dont have it on cause i always shorten my words when i text. But this thread aint about spelling


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Look she did not call em Kitts just explained why some nigh think so. People have asked for registered names of parents. To help you show they are not. But with out papers no can say if they are or are not pure bred. So why not just give names so people can see, unless maybe the parents are not registered.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

luv4pitbullss said:


> There not "mutts" there pure bred with papers. And elvisfink lets be real now get over yourself who sends a private message and cusses somebody out and puts F-off and calls me a dumbass? Hmmm these people have no ideal. And yea this is my responsability and im doin a pretty darn good job off it.


You edited your post before I could give you an "official" warning,so this will be my warning.
You cannot drop the f bomb out in the open forums.The only place you can say the f word is in vip.Thank you!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

luv4pitbullss said:


> There not "mutts" there pure bred with papers. And elvisfink lets be real now get over yourself who sends a private message and cusses somebody out and puts F-off and calls me a dumbass? Hmmm these people have no ideal. And yea this is my responsability and im doin a pretty darn good job off it.


Ok, let's back it up here you little Mutt Maker. I read the other threads where you were getting bashed for your Mutt Making Skills. I did not post in any of those threads because everyone one already said what need to be said. I also love how you changed the story several times on who or how the Mutt got pregnant. We had no communication with each other until the other day when I log on and receive a notice that someone posted a comment on one of Poison Ivy's photo. Well I open up the notice to read the comment where you said my dogs look like then need to fed more. That was not cool and a very uneducated comment. So I posted that I did not appreciate your Dumbass comment. Then you send me this PM "Just speakin the truth, if you cant handle it dont respond back. Thanks!" Like you know what the hell you're talking about!!!! After reading that I sure did drop the F-Bomb on your Dumb Mutt Making A$$! You're just a typical BYB that has no idea what a Pit Bull should look like. You and your mother are only adding to the over population of Pit Bull type dogs. Like everyone else I'm still waiting to hear or see the registered names of your Mutts!

P.S. Here's the photo the Little Mutt Maker commented on. I don't see any ribs, backbone or hip bones at all. 









*Originally Posted by luv4pitbullss 
Im not no backyard breeder you might wanna think before you send me dumb stuff..no use to get offensive cause i said it looks like your dog is starvin which it does..you cant tell the ribs from its stomach

luv4pitbullss 
Just speakin the truth, if you cant handle it dont respond back. Thanks!*


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> My dog is like family and i bet yalls pitbull is like family to, but when it comes to dissn my pitbull and callin her unborn pups "mutts" thats when im gonna put my foot down, dont judge a book by its cover live and learn, yes its alot of responsablity and im taken care of everything and doing what im surpost to do to make sure her and her pups stay safe and healthy, Yes i admit im young but im learning so its no need be so down on people on this site, yea you might be disagree with some of the things on here but its better to be the better person and help evan though you disagree with there actions.


Seriously.. Im bringing Lauren in on this ...



luv4pitbullss said:


> Thanks and i will, sorry for all the spelling im on from my phn and and im just writing back to yall and i dont go back and fix my mistakes cause its so complicated from a touch screen haha


 Its not the phone. Its your general lack of care or concern with how you present yourself, and what you say.



texasgame said:


> I was on my I pad for most of my post, and dident have to much trouble. *I'm a cowboy who just barely gets buy with this technology stuff,* and you mean to tell me a young girl cant?? Well im truely at a loss for words now lol jus messin around..


Ive heard this self-description a few times.. my 5 year old uses my Iphone, and I know plenty of ranchers that are even beyond my technological prowess.. not an excuse! lol "jus messin around"



luv4pitbullss said:


> Haha funny, to be honest its because i dont feel like going back and fixin my mistakes lol im in a rush writing back on here cause im textin so when usually make a mistake i dont worry going back to fix it..least its readable half of the times (;


Actually it isnt very legible,..



luv4pitbullss said:


> For the 100th time my pups are not "mutts" mutts are mixed breeds dogs is my pups mixed? NO so there for there not mutts in my point of view. And i have spell check on my phone i just dont have it on cause i always shorten my words when i text. But this thread aint about spelling


They are "Mutts" MUTTSMUTTS



Elvisfink said:


> Ok, let's back it up here you little Mutt Maker. I read the other threads where you were getting bashed for your Mutt Making Skills. I did not post in any of those threads because everyone one already said what need to be said. I also love how you changed the story several times on who or how the Mutt got pregnant. We had no communication with each other until the other day when I log on and receive a notice that someone posted a comment on one of Poison Ivy's photo. Well I open up the notice to read the comment where you said my dogs look like then need to fed more. That was not cool and a very uneducated comment. So I posted that I did not appreciate your Dumbass comment. Then you send me this PM "Just speakin the truth, if you cant handle it dont respond back. Thanks!" Like you know what the hell you're talking about!!!! After reading that I sure did drop the F-Bomb on your Dumb Mutt Making A$$! You're just a typical BYB that has no idea what a Pit Bull should look like. You and your mother are only adding to the over population of Pit Bull type dogs. Like everyone else I'm still waiting to hear or see the registered names of your Mutts!
> 
> P.S. Here's the photo the Little Mutt Maker commented on. I don't see any ribs, backbone or hip bones at all.
> 
> ...


 B..E..A..Utiful animal, and I know you do, but you must understand this little kid has probably never ever seen a true APBT. Just these big, heavy dogs everyone in "FAD"land likes. (my pitbull is 80+ blah blah)(big head)(blah)
Not to mention not being able to discern a well conditioned dog from one that is mal-nurished..

You know what you got Elvis..  The mutt maker doesnt though  :roll:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Elvisfink said:


> Ok, let's back it up here you little Mutt Maker. I read the other threads where you were getting bashed for your Mutt Making Skills. I did not post in any of those threads because everyone one already said what need to be said. I also love how you changed the story several times on who or how the Mutt got pregnant. We had no communication with each other until the other day when I log on and receive a notice that someone posted a comment on one of Poison Ivy's photo. Well I open up the notice to read the comment where you said my dogs look like then need to fed more. That was not cool and a very uneducated comment. So I posted that I did not appreciate your Dumbass comment. Then you send me this PM "Just speakin the truth, if you cant handle it dont respond back. Thanks!" Like you know what the hell you're talking about!!!! After reading that I sure did drop the F-Bomb on your Dumb Mutt Making A$$! You're just a typical BYB that has no idea what a Pit Bull should look like. You and your mother are only adding to the over population of Pit Bull type dogs. Like everyone else I'm still waiting to hear or see the registered names of your Mutts!
> 
> P.S. Here's the photo the Little Mutt Maker commented on. I don't see any ribs, backbone or hip bones at all.
> 
> ...


WTF! I didn't realize what was going on between you two through PM. My bad! I only tried sticking up for the kid because as you said....it had already been said. Girl definitely needs to check herself. Apparently she doesn't know what a REAL APBT should look like. Your Ivy is a gorgeous animal. Well taken care of and conditioned. Apparently she is only used to fat pregnant house pets.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

While I agree that this girl's spelling and grammar are abysmal, before you criticize someone for "making up words" you may want to check for yourself:

Readable | Define Readable at Dictionary.com

And you may also want to check your use of basic words like then/than, you're/your, their/there/they're and were/we're as well. Just saying.

This public service announcement has been brought to you by The Grammar Police.

That is all. Carry on...


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow thats all i have to say about this site. Its funny how he left out all his messages he sent to me and only put mine on there. And no im not use to pregnant animals i just feed my animals good its what i thought so what? I mean really you guys you got negative things to say on all my threads all the time and i just wrote what i thought "mostly like half of the people on here..just saying, you get one negative thing and you get all offensive and post all this stuff on a thread. Doesnt feel good does it? And yea i admit i have got alot of negative things on my thread but i deal with and just try to use the postive things i dont go to there thread and make a whole drama scene out of it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The problem is you are not realizing what it takes to be a breeder. Putting two dogs together is not being a good breeder. What has your dog done, any show or working titles? How do you know your dog is breeding quality other than she is a good pet? Did you do x-rays to find out how many puppies or what about ultrasound? Are you ready for a 3000 dollar vet bill if she has to have a c section? It takes money and time to do breeding the right way and not be called a BYB. If you simple took two dogs and bred them then yes you are a back yard breeder.

What bloodlines is your dog? who are they registered with? IS thins a line breeding or an outcross? If you can't answer those then again you are a BYB. Now everyone has to start off some where but at least do your research before you try and get praise from anyone here.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> The problem is you are not realizing what it takes to be a breeder. Putting two dogs together is not being a good breeder. What has your dog done, any show or working titles? How do you know your dog is breeding quality other than she is a good pet? Did you do x-rays to find out how many puppies or what about ultrasound? Are you ready for a 3000 dollar vet bill if she has to have a c section? It takes money and time to do breeding the right way and not be called a BYB. If you simple took two dogs and bred them then yes you are a back yard breeder.
> 
> What bloodlines is your dog? who are they registered with? IS thins a line breeding or an outcross? If you can't answer those then again you are a BYB. Now everyone has to start off some where but at least do your research before you try and get praise from anyone here.


:goodpost:


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

:goodpost::goodpost: yes, the only thing i can say nice is that you dont just get two pretty average looking dogs, breed them just for the sake of doing it. learning experince or not.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow, still no names? 

Elvis, I thought there was a reason behind your initial post, can't believe she has the nerve to tell you how she feels and then says if you cant handle it don't respond back. obviously she can't handle the truth about her mutts... and you know your APBT is gorgeous and perfect!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have no clue how old the OP is but the immaturity shows when she said she made bag comments on his dog to see how he liked it..... WTH? are we in middle school? and if so we need to put a Jr member badge on her account so we know these things in advanced.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I have no clue how old the OP is but the immaturity shows when she said she made bag comments on his dog to see how he liked it..... WTH? are we in middle school? and if so we need to put a Jr member badge on her account so we know these things in advanced.


She's 18 Lisa


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok for 1 i did NOT say i made a bad comment to see how he felt. Read my thread CAREFULLY i said he got 1 negative thing and he got offensive. And looks like im not the only one who misspelled words sometimes


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I have been reading through this thread, and I read through the other. I have only one request. May we please have the name of the registry and the registered names of your dog as well as the stud? This would get about 80% of the people you think are being rude off of your back. I'd also like to see the bloodlines so, if you post their names and the registry they are with, there are several people on here who can piece together pedigrees for your pups with just this little bit of info. Thank you.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

the jeopardy theme track ended days ago... there will be no ped.. there is no ped..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> I have been reading through this thread, and I read through the other. I have only one request. May we please have the name of the registry and the registered names of your dog as well as the stud? This would get about 80% of the people you think are being rude off of your back. I'd also like to see the bloodlines so, if you post their names and the registry they are with, there are several people on here who can piece together pedigrees for your pups with just this little bit of info. Thank you.


I agree if they arent mutts this is the best way to prove it and would shut alot of people up . I asked for this in another thread , she said she would post when she got home but havent seen anything yet 

Besides all that , I hope you have read through that link i gave you , or read a few times and are prepared. I hope there is no issues with the delivery and on that note, take lots of pics. I want pictures, mutts or not puppys are cute and I love seeing pics


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

HeavyJeep said:


> the jeopardy theme track ended days ago... there will be no ped.. there is no ped..


:rofl: LMAO!!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

HeavyJeep said:


> Seriously.. Im bringing Lauren in on this ...
> 
> Its not the phone. Its your general lack of care or concern with how you present yourself, and what you say.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> I have been reading through this thread, and I read through the other. I have only one request. May we please have the name of the registry and the registered names of your dog as well as the stud? This would get about 80% of the people you think are being rude off of your back. I'd also like to see the bloodlines so, if you post their names and the registry they are with, there are several people on here who can piece together pedigrees for your pups with just this little bit of info. Thank you.


True I asked for the names on both threads. I even sent her a p.m. offering help, asking for the names and bloodlines. I am sure there is no registration on the parents since she doesn't even answer. Wait maybe she has missed the posts, maybe this will help.
Can we please have the registered names of both parents to help you show that you are not breeding unregisterd dogs as you have stated!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Its obvious she has no clue what the hell she is doing nor does her mom if that bit is even true.. It is also obvious she has no clue about these hounds and she is breeding mutts, i remember her saying her hounds were "proven" but never said how.. I know they ain't proven the way a Bulldog should be proven in any remote shape or form.. I have no idea why everyone is hounding her for a PED on her wittle pittie wittie woos because we all know she ain't got it..

I could care less about a registered PED so long as she had documentation.. My point is she obvious doesn't have that nor does she have a clue what a "working hound" is.. Nothing more than a shit breeding and defending it because she wuvs her wittle pitties toos deafs..

Get on to the core of it, as much shit that has been thrown with zero respect for those that actually deserve it.. ZERO answers other than "she bred her because she loves her".. I mean seriously, that answers everything..

Stop defending her, stop attempting to get answers after all this time there has been absolutely none. Is what it is. Typical 18 year old attitude with typical BYB ethics..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

luv4pitbullss said:


> There not "mutts" there pure bred with papers. And elvisfink lets be real now get over yourself who sends a private message and cusses somebody out and puts F-off and calls me a dumbass? Hmmm these people have no ideal. And yea this is my responsability and im doin a pretty darn good job off it.


Maybe you should focus more on your spelling and grammar rather than "trying to learn" how to become a BYB.



luv4pitbullss said:


> There not "mutts" there pure bred with papers. And elvisfink lets be real now get over yourself who sends a private message and cusses somebody out and puts F-off and calls me a dumbass? Hmmm these people have no ideal. And yea this is my responsability and im doin a pretty darn good job off it.


You left some really stupid comments on pictures in his dog's album. I would have told you to do the same. Poison Ivy is a dog bred to the standard. Can you say the same for yours?


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> she wuvs her wittle pitties toos deafs..


Oh KM,
you just made my night!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> her wittle pittie wittie woos
> 
> she wuvs her wittle pitties toos deafs...


Man, your killing me LOL!!! :rofl:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I will let her comment again if she likes then I think I will close this thread. The horse can't be beat anymore!! lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

HeavyJeep said:


> Seriously.. Im bringing Lauren in on this ...
> 
> Its not the phone. Its your general lack of care or concern with how you present yourself, and what you say.
> 
> ...


It's quiet in here and I could hear my brain cells dying while reading all of her garbage she spewed



luv4pitbullss said:


> Ok for 1 i did NOT say i made a bad comment to see how he felt. Read my thread CAREFULLY i said he got 1 negative thing and he got offensive. And looks like im not the only one who misspelled words sometimes


You said his dog looked malnourished. That isn't so much offensive as it is just ignorant as hell.











HeavyJeep said:


> the jeopardy theme track ended days ago... there will be no ped.. there is no ped..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I will let her comment again if she likes then I think I will close this thread. The horse can't be beat anymore!! lol


My bad girl! I was typing the response after you posted for like 4 hours because I was on the phone with Sadie and kept getting sidetracked lol Didn't know you had posted about closing until after I finally posted. I agree, close the thread after she responds because it is never going to go anywhere except around in circles.


----------



## Pitbull-lover :) (Jan 10, 2012)

This site is awful. A bunch of grown people fussing with a person you dont even know. If you dont like what this girl puts then dont comment on it simple as that. Your an adult act like it.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Pitbull-lover :) said:


> This site is awful. A bunch of grown people fussing with a person you dont even know. If you dont like what this girl puts then dont comment on it simple as that. Your an adult act like it.


You don't know the back story. Funny how you can make a determination about an entire site when you've been here all of a few days.

:hammer:

We as a community do not promote or condone irresponsible breeding. This girl claims to have papered and proven dogs but refuses to put her money where her mouth is. Anyone putting a litter of pit bull type dogs out in the world without a purpose or vision but just because they "wanna" is going to be questioned. This girl can't back up her statements that this breeding is somehow worthy of the dogs we are trying to protect and preserve.

Plain and simple, if you can't handle opinions on your actions good or bad then don't go on an internet forum and post your business for everyone to see and comment on.


----------



## Pitbull-lover :) (Jan 10, 2012)

Um im pretty sure i can read. its my opinion if you dont like it thats your fault. everybody has a right to their opinion.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Pitbull-lover :) said:


> Um im pretty sure i can read. its my opinion if you dont like it thats your fault. everybody has a right to their opinion.


So as a community promoting responsible pit bull ownership we should let any old irresponsible backyard breeder post their "lookie at what I did" threads and look the other way? You've got to be kidding?

If you don't like what you see or read you also are welcome to not comment and look the other way, but I see you just couldn't help yourself. We don't ignore problems but try to educate. Ever so often you get little brats with a bug up their butts who think they know better than those who've been in the dog game for years and get snotty when questioned about their motives.

Sorry if it rubs you the wrong way but we're here to make a difference, not ignore the problems.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Pitbull-lover :) said:


> This site is awful. A bunch of grown people fussing with a person you dont even know. If you dont like what this girl puts then dont comment on it simple as that. Your an adult act like it.


First, you are missing several apostrophes and a few commas and it is spelled "you're" not "your" when using it the way you did.

Second, you must be the mother who had the brilliant idea to do this breeding. I see where your daughter gets her horrific grammatical and spelling skills, or lack thereof.









YOU are an adult too so maybe you should act like it instead of irresponsibly breeding a dog and contributing to the plight of all pit bull type dogs. I don't like what she has ever posted to be honest and until she stops treating the situation as being a basket full of rainbows then I will continue to comment however I choose.

Apparently, we are mean and this site is so awful...... Well, how about you go over to Gamedog and post the same ish you posted here and see what they have to say. I'm sure we will seem heavenly after they're done with you.


----------



## Pitbull-lover :) (Jan 10, 2012)

First of all i dont know the girl second of all your not a grammer teacher so dont correct my mistakes third of all get a life


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

I havent been commenting back cause im tired of arguing. For yall to be grown people you all nagg it on and dont make things better. And pitbull lover your not making things any better!!! So just stop!


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

And wtf? Why in the world would my mom be on this site?????? She has alot of better things to do then sit behind her screen and argue with you people.


----------

